# TruGreen Chemlawn's secret formula?



## ChrisDIY (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello!

Anybody know what their formulation most likely is composed of? Are they spraying something like "Weed B Gone" Amine 2,4 D plus fertilizer every visit? I have 1.15 acres to control weeds and fertilize. I want to go organic with Bradfields Organics Luscious Lawn 3-1-5. I applied a commercial grade Corn Gluten 9-0-0 and none of the bags contained the same product in appearance. Particle size and color kept changing so don't know what I really applied. However, it has made my lawn very green! :thumbup:

I have a sprayer any organic liquid formulations out there?


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Not sure I understand why you are asking about Chemlawn's formula.


----------



## ChrisDIY (Feb 1, 2010)

downunder said:


> Not sure I understand why you are asking about Chemlawn's formula.


I used Chemlawn at my other house, loved the look. Want same look but organic? If I know what its components are I can make my own cocktail...? Using organic sprayable products? I have a private well now.

Corn Gluten was $29 a bag I needed 10 bags. If I treat entire lawn will need 25!!! Every 6 weeks...:furious:


----------

